# The Reward



## metalmom (Mar 24, 2016)

If you are exercising and eating right I think we should be able to reward ourseves with a comfort dinner and snack..Is twice a month appropriate or maybe once a month? What is your go to comfy food and snacks? Snack-nachos or chips and dip. Dinner-lasagna or homemade mac and cheese.And cheesecake.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 24, 2016)

Pasta. We stopped eating it a year ago. And goddamn I love it. There isn't much I love more than Mac'nCheese. Except maybe literally every other pasta. I love pasta.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Pasta. We stopped eating it a year ago. And goddamn I love it. There isn't much I love more than Mac'nCheese. Except maybe literally every other pasta. I love pasta.



Fuck.  Pasta and beer....I'd give everything up as long as I could have pasta and beer.  I admire your discipline, hell I envy your discipline in this case!


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2016)

From my area...it's rice. I could eat rice every day...and lots of it. The carbs destroy me. 

Rice is my pasta....


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 24, 2016)

Potatoes. I've never met a potato I didn't like.


----------



## JWoody (Mar 25, 2016)

Mellow Mushroom.  Usually the Mowie Wowie.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bar-B-Que and Hops....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I


TLDR20 said:


> Pasta. We stopped eating it a year ago. And goddamn I love it. There isn't much I love more than Mac'nCheese. Except maybe literally every other pasta. I love pasta.



I'm Italian, and the grand kids say I should open an Italian Restaurant. So, when you get up this way, you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 25, 2016)

Sweet potato gnocchi, in butter and sage. I used to get wheat papardelle pasta and cook it with mushrooms, shredded cabbage, garlic and pancetta. That was a treat...


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Potatoes. I've never met a potato I didn't like.


 No worries-baked potatos are great for you-minus all the great stuff like butter and salt.Thats just not right. You just reminded me on how much I miss gravy.Also love any kind of potato.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Sweet potato gnocchi, in butter and sage. I used to get wheat papardelle pasta and cook it with mushrooms, shredded cabbage, garlic and pancetta. That was a treat...



I have the gnochhi, but not too many recipes for them. This^^^^ looks like a good start.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'm Italian, and the grand kids say I should open an Italian Restaurant. So, when you get up this way, you'll enjoy yourself.


Sounds like you are an excellent cook.I make a mean manicotti.Ever give serious thought to maybe not opening a restaurant but making a great marinara or your specialty and trying to get it on the shelves? So many pasta lovers here.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Sounds like you are an excellent cook.I make a mean manicotti.Ever give serious thought to maybe not opening a restaurant but making a great marinara or your specialty and trying to get it on the shelves? So many pasta lovers here.



It came from watching Granddad cook. He owned two Restaurants in our home town. By the time I moved in, mom died when I was 7 mos old, and all loving and caring dad left me for the orphanage. Gramps said Bullshit and they raised be for the first 5 years. Gramp hand nothing written down, it was just some magic in him that made meals really great. He would take a spoonfull of sauce, and give it a sniff, them gram a pinch of salt to th thrr


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2016)

Is the reward for good eating and hard exercise junk food?

Or is the reward being a fuckin' physical machine/freak beast?

I tend to lean towards option two, but I do enjoy bar food occasionally.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

Very sad story how you started life-but very uplifting in the same respect how they gave you a home and the love for cooking.Thats an awesome passion.You dont need recipes to cook-you need to cook from the heart. They kept you 5 yrs-what happened after that?


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

Etype said:


> Is the reward for good eating and hard exercise junk food?
> 
> Or is the reward being a fuckin' physical machine/freak beast?
> 
> I tend to lean towards option two, but I do enjoy bar food occasionally.


 I
believe if you are working hard-have and enjoy that bar food.Let-me guess-wings and fries.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

Off to start a chili war-lol


----------



## metalmom (Apr 15, 2016)

Been a good girl in eating and exercise so made homemade mac and cheese as my reward. The guys are having chicken fajitas. Sooo looking forward to my dinner. Hope you all reward yourselves once in a while.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 15, 2016)

Pizza and other diary rich foods/cheeses. Try to limit myself to once a month or less. I'm a too much of a gassy bastard.:wall:


----------



## metalmom (Apr 15, 2016)

I only reward myself once a month. Haha-try Beano.Heard it works. I have been eating beans for sooooo long I no longer have fluffs.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 17, 2016)

If you eat an entire box of macaroni and cheese you only have to run 12.3 miles to burn it off


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 19, 2016)

Bread. Garlic bread, yeast bread, rolls, etc... covered in butter, garlic butter, honey butter, or others. Sometimes when I go to Outback I will order Caesar dressing on the side and dip my bread in that. Pretty much anytime I walk into a Publix I have to stay away from the bakery. However, their hotdog and hamburger buns (especially the french bread hamburger buns) are second to none and made fresh in the store. 

Second would have to be pizza or bacon. That is a difficult tossup.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2016)

We have 6 kids.  My sis-in-law, 9.  We have a couple birthdays a month, sometimes more.  Those times are our "cheat" days, and when my wife and I have a date night (once every couple months) or on a vacay, we'll eat outside of our normal diet.  That way we don't stray too much off the reservation the rest of the time.  For me, it's pizza and bread products.


----------

